# The Hunger Games/Catching Fire



## JosieGirl71 (Sep 15, 2009)

I just finished The Hunger Games and absolutely LOVED it! It was such an amazing book. Imagine my surprise when I tried to purchase Catching Fire and it isn't available for the Kindle. I just want to scream!!! ARGH! Is there a reason it isn't available?


----------



## JosieGirl71 (Sep 15, 2009)

I accidently posted this in the wrong forum.  Sorry, mods!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I just finished the Hunger Games in audiobook format the other day and have already started Catching Fire in audio also. I don't know why Catching Fire is not available on kindle, but I knew that before I started, so I just did the audible books instead.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I was disappointed too. I have since read it though and can't wait for the third in the series!

Melissa


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I bought the DTB for DD, after reading about it on Kindleboards.  (Wasn't gonna let her "borrow" my K2)
Well, she wouldn't read it cause Mom was encouraging her - I think they call that "teenager syndrome".
anyway, she loaned it to a girl friend, who loved it, and she loaned it to someone else, and it went to 6 or 7 girls before my DD got it back to read.  She loved it.
by then, the second book was making the rounds - and she had to wait to get that book back to read too!
She gets mad when I say "Told you so!"


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I also love this series. I have both in hardback and pre-ordered the last one.


----------



## CJ West (Feb 24, 2010)

Carol,

Funny. My teenager forced this book on me and I was the reluctant one. I thoroughly enjoyed the book Read it (DTB) on the plane to LA two weeks ago. My kids can't wait for the next book. They are counting the days to the release. 

CJ


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm also counting the days until the release of _Mockingjay_! (And am hoping it's available on Kindle, but not terribly optimistic since _Catching Fire_ isn't.) I love these books and recommend them to people all the time!!


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

I also loved the first two books, and can't wait for Mockingjay.

I'm surprised it's still not on Kindle -- when I finished the first book on my Kindle last year, then found out that the second book wasn't available, I went down to the library to get it.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Dpinmd - I read Watership Down not too long ago on my K2.  I had always wanted to read it - you avatar reminded me!

OT, I didn't know the next one was called Mockingjay.  When is it coming out?


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

Carol, Watership Down is one of my favorite books ever.  It's definitely my most re-read book -- I read it the first time in 3rd grade (our teacher started reading it aloud, and then I was so hooked that I finished it myself), and I lost track of how many times I re-read it after about 25!  Haven't read it on my Kindle yet, though, but I should definitely put it on there!

Mockingjay is scheduled for release on August 24.  It's available for pre-order as a DTB, but it could definitely use some "clicks" to request it on Kindle!  The pre-order price is $9.71, so I'll have to "break down" and get it as a DTB if it's not released on Kindle.  I am too anxious for the next installment to wait!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I guess the pre-order price is a little lower?


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

I read _Hunger Games _ last Fall and have been waiting (and clicking) for _Catching Fire _ ever since. I refuse to buy it as a DTB. What is the problem? I don't get why the first book would be Kindleized and the second wouldn't!


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I really have heard a lot about this series, so far everyone that I know that has read them love them. I really wish Catching Fire was available for Kindle. I really don't like to read one book on the Kindle and then have to read the others as a DTB. 

I keep hoping they will release it for Kindle before Mocking Jay comes out. I keep clicking away for it.


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

MLPMom said:


> I keep hoping they will release it for Kindle before Mocking Jay comes out. I keep clicking away for it.


Same here - click, click, click! I loved Hunger Games and it's getting harder and harder to wait for Catching Fire. I just don't read DTBs anymore, and I don't want to have to make an exception for this one. Come on, already!


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

dpinmd said:


> I'm also counting the days until the release of _Mockingjay_! (And am hoping it's available on Kindle, but not terribly optimistic since _Catching Fire_ isn't.) I love these books and recommend them to people all the time!!


Ditto this!  I LOVE this series.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have this on my TBR list for next month. I've been putting it off because the 2nd book isn't on the Kindle, but I think I'm going to go ahead and get the audiobooks.


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

My DS and I both listened to The Hunger Games recently and we both loved it.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I have this on my TBR list for next month. I've been putting it off because the 2nd book isn't on the Kindle, but I think I'm going to go ahead and get the audiobooks.


I put it off too even though my kids kept telling me I had to read them. So I finally gave in and got the audiobooks. I'm in the middle of Catching Fire and a nice twist has been revealed.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

The Hunger Games is on my list too. Right after The Lock Artist by Steve Hamilton, which everyone seems to be very excited about. Can't wait. 
L.J.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

My 14 year old decided to read Hunger Games after I recommended it.  He was a bit reluctant but then raced through it and got Catching Fire from his school library.  We are both anxiously waiting for Mockingjay and I hope it will be available in Kindle!


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

Now available. This bodes well for the third book being available on kindle:


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

I absolutely loved The Hunger Games and Catching Fire.  Does anyone know when Mockingjay is due to be released?


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

It'll be released August 24th. I can't wait! I also heard they're making a movie.

In particular, I love the competitive aspect of Hunger Games, it's always good to fight for your life a little, isn't it?


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> It'll be released August 24th. I can't wait! I also heard they're making a movie.


That's good news, Jason. I always thought the series would make a great movie franchise. I hope it comes to fruition.


----------



## sbaum4853 (May 3, 2010)

Unlike other great books that lag in movie development for years, I think we can expect The Hunger Games movie to stay pretty close to its original schedule (2011 release). If any movie in development at Lionsgate was higher priority than this one, the box office opening for _Eclipse _almost certainly changed that.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

sbaum4853 said:


> Unlike other great books that lag in movie development for years, I think we can expect The Hunger Games movie to stay pretty close to its original schedule (2011 release). If any movie in development at Lionsgate was higher priority than this one, the box office opening for _Eclipse _almost certainly changed that.


It seems like a can't miss. Plus if the first movie does well, the sequels are already written.


----------



## David Wood (Feb 17, 2009)

vermontcathy said:


> Now available. This bodes well for the third book being available on kindle:


I'm sure it will be, but maybe not until next summer. They pushed the series very hard throughout the school year, especially at book fairs, and I'm guessing some misguided soul feared that a Kindle release would cannibalize print sales.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

_Mockingjay_ is available on the Kindle for preorder. The price, $8.45, is the same as the DTB version.

Only a couple of weeks and some change!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

KindleMom said:


> _Mockingjay_ is available on the Kindle for preorder. The price, $8.45, is the same as the DTB version.
> 
> Only a couple of weeks and some change!


I was SO excited when I noticed this last week! I had no idea how I was going to find a copy of it on release day (my school is around 200 miles away from a major city), so I pre-ordered it and I can't wait for August 24!!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Jessica Billings said:


> I was SO excited when I noticed this last week! I had no idea how I was going to find a copy of it on release day (my school is around 200 miles away from a major city), so I pre-ordered it and I can't wait for August 24!!


We can't wait here either! We're pretty far from a library or store of any kind which is a huge reason why we got Kindles. But now we order less from Amazon and frankly, I miss those smiling boxes.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just started *Catching Fire*. I think I am going to settle in on the chaise lounge I just received from my mom for a relaxing afternoon of reading.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

For Hunger Games fans (I count myself in this group), there is a Facebook page and a 13 District Blog Tour that's underway now. Lot's of prizes and so on...

http://www.facebook.com/TheHungerGames?v=app_125682020810199

L


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

I quite enjoyed The Hunger Games, although the storyline brought back memories of two Richard Bachman/King books, I think The Long Walk andThe Running Man, and even the old Heinlein classic "Tunnel In The Sky." My daughter is 11, she adored both books and I've had to pre-order the third. No doubt the movie will be a hit as well.


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

Anyone heard of Battle Royale? It is a Japanese novel (has been translated into English) that came out way before Hunger Games... Anyway it is basically the same exact premise only more violent and a little more adult oriented. It is a very good book. I enjoyed the Hunger Games but it was missing a lot of the action of Battle Royale and Hunger Games had more of that "young adult love triangle" thing going on. Anyway, you guys should check out Battle Royale, there's also a movie version which is pretty good imo.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I picked up the audiobook of *The Hunger Games* when audiosync was giving it away. Need to listen to it soon. This thread reminded me to check what's offered there free this week - it's *Does My Head Look Big in This?* by Randa Abdel-Fattah & *A Tree Grows in Brooklyn* by Betty Smith. Through Aug 11.

http://www.audiobookcommunity.com/page/sync-link


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Good catch! I have the movie "Battle Royale," which is a similar premise, hadn't read the book.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up! I just pre-ordered.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

Snapcat said:


> Anyone heard of Battle Royale? It is a Japanese novel (has been translated into English) that came out way before Hunger Games... Anyway it is basically the same exact premise only more violent and a little more adult oriented. It is a very good book. I enjoyed the Hunger Games but it was missing a lot of the action of Battle Royale and Hunger Games had more of that "young adult love triangle" thing going on. Anyway, you guys should check out Battle Royale, there's also a movie version which is pretty good imo.


I saw that movie and loved it. I think my love of that movie definitely played into me liking the hunger games so much.

I just adore the hunger games series. I am very impatiently waiting the final book. I pre-ordered it for the kindle the minute i saw it was available.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Leslie said:


> I just started *Catching Fire*. I think I am going to settle in on the chaise lounge I just received from my mom for a relaxing afternoon of reading.
> 
> L


I read that book in one day, while flying across the country to go home. That certainly seemed like the fastest flight ever because I was so involved in the book!

Oh and I've been entering contests in Scholastic's blog tour for the the books, but so have 500+ other people, so I don't have much hope of winning, haha.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just whipped through *Catching Fire*. I think it might be a bit better than *The Hunger Games* -- just a bit. Now I am definitely primed for *Mockingjay*.

L


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Curse you *Hunger Games* enablers!  I was going to wait until school started back up and see if we had them in our school library, but now I just can't wait. Downloaded *Catching Fire* and pre-ordered *Mockingjay*.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm starting the series this evening. I think I'm also going to get oldest bRat to read it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

drenfrow said:


> Curse you *Hunger Games* enablers!  I was going to wait until school started back up and see if we had them in our school library, but now I just can't wait. Downloaded *Catching Fire* and pre-ordered *Mockingjay*.


Haha this made me laugh. Welcome to the dark side. You'll know it's worth it to buy them when you start to think about how well your kindle would work as a self-defense weapon.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Leslie said:


> I just whipped through *Catching Fire*. I think it might be a bit better than *The Hunger Games* -- just a bit. Now I am definitely primed for *Mockingjay*.
> 
> L


I actually liked _The Hunger Games_ a little bit better than _Catching Fire_. I liked them both very much and am eagerly anticipating _Mockingjay_. I am happy that it is available for pre-order. I waited and waited for _Catching Fire_ to become available for Kindle and finally gave in and purchased the hardback - about two days before it was released for Kindle.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Margaret said:


> I actually liked _The Hunger Games_ a little bit better than _Catching Fire_. I liked them both very much and am eagerly anticipating _Mockingjay_. I am happy that it is available for pre-order. I waited and waited for _Catching Fire_ to become available for Kindle and finally gave in and purchased the hardback - about two days before it was released for Kindle.


They were both really great but what I liked about Catching Fire: learning more about Panem


Spoiler



and the different districts and what they all had to offer the overall country.


I also thought Catching Fire was a bit more dark.


Spoiler



While in the first book, I felt like the HG themselves were primarily for entertainment (like a gruesome version of Survivor), in CF I had much more sense of how the gov't used the games to control the people. I felt that overall dynamic made the story more complex.



L


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Leslie said:


> They were both really great but what I liked about Catching Fire: learning more about Panem
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Your points are well taken. _Catching Fire_ was a darker book and did give more insight into the purpose of the games. _The Hunger Games_ seemed to be more optimistic and


Spoiler



seemed to give the characters more of a chance for a happy ending


. Your description of the games portrayed in the first book is right on target. Maybe my "happy ending" will come in book 3.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I read Hunger Games, but put off reading Catching Fire until the third book was closer to publication. I will probably start Catching Fire soon now.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

I agree with Leslie about _Catching Fire_. I understood a lot more about what was happening after reading that one. I can't wait to see what happens next.

Interestingly, my older son had steadfastly ignored my Kindle for over a year after I got it. He came over one day last spring and suggested I might like _The Hunger Games_. I downloaded it while he was there and showed him all my books - including a lot of free ones. Guess who is excited over getting my K2 when I get the K3 in a few weeks?


----------



## Daniel W. Koch (Aug 14, 2010)

I've got my Mom so into the Hunger Game Trilogy that she pre-ordered TWO copies of Mockingjay so that she wouldn't have to wait for me to read it! This series is one of those Young Adult ones that are enjoyed by people of all ages.
Totally psyched for the movie!


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I wish Mockingjay would just come out already!  But when I'm done reading I will be sorry it's over, too. It's been a long time since I've liked a character as much as I like her.  She reminds me of a female version of the protagonist in "This Perfect Day".


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

caseyf6 said:


> I wish Mockingjay would just come out already! But when I'm done reading I will be sorry it's over, too. It's been a long time since I've liked a character as much as I like her. She reminds me of a female version of the protagonist in "This Perfect Day".


Good comparison, caseyf6. I agree with you.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, I just realized today that Mockingjay comes out in just a week! Does anyone know when pre-ordered Kindle books arrive? Is it at midnight, or during the day sometime? I keep trying to get other people hooked on this series, but haven't had much success so far. Ah well!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Jessica Billings said:


> Wow, I just realized today that Mockingjay comes out in just a week! Does anyone know when pre-ordered Kindle books arrive? Is it at midnight, or during the day sometime? I keep trying to get other people hooked on this series, but haven't had much success so far. Ah well!


Pre-orders are usually sent at midnight Pacific time (so 3 AM Eastern)

I'm almost finished with Catching Fire. Wow! I'm really enjoying this series and can't wait for Mockingjay to come out. I have it pre-ordered. I'm trying to get R to read it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> Pre-orders are usually sent at midnight Pacific time (so 3 AM Eastern)
> 
> I'm almost finished with Catching Fire. Wow! I'm really enjoying this series and can't wait for Mockingjay to come out. I have it pre-ordered. I'm trying to get R to read it.


Are all the brats ready for Mockinjay too?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

foreverjuly said:


> Are all the brats ready for Mockinjay too?


Right now, I'm the only one that's read it. I think R would like it, and possibly A, but B & T are a bit too young.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> Right now, I'm the only one that's read it. I think R would like it, and possibly A, but B & T are a bit too young.


One more post and you have 8000! Ok, I'm going to guess their names: Rita, Allison, Brittany, and Tonya. How many did I get right


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

foreverjuly said:


> One more post and you have 8000! Ok, I'm going to guess their names: Rita, Allison, Brittany, and Tonya. How many did I get right


Not a one... LOL!

Rayna, Ashlyn, Taryn & Brayden

Their initials spell out BRAT


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> Not a one... LOL!
> 
> Rayna, Ashlyn, Taryn & Brayden
> 
> Their initials spell out BRAT


Crud! And those were going to be all of my 2nd guesses too. I can't believe it!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

foreverjuly said:


> Crud! And those were going to be all of my 2nd guesses too. I can't believe it!


Sure they were....


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I started reading The Hunger Games this week.  I can't put it down!  I just pre-ordered Mockingjay.  I hope I don't blaze through books 1 and 2 before 8/24!


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

GreenThumb said:


> I started reading The Hunger Games this week. I can't put it down! I just pre-ordered Mockingjay. I hope I don't blaze through books 1 and 2 before 8/24!


Be careful! If the people I know are any indication, you most likely will.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm itching to read this series! I've been having Hunger Games & Catching Fire sitting on my Kindle, but I'm waiting for Mockingjay to be released before starting the series.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

cagnes said:


> I'm itching to read this series! I've been having Hunger Games & Catching Fire sitting on my Kindle, but I'm waiting for Mockingjay to be released before starting the series.


Not much longer to wait. It comes out on Tuesday.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Not much longer to wait. It comes out on Tuesday.


Yay, less than a week away!


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Silver said:


> Good comparison, caseyf6. I agree with you.


Someone else has read "This Perfect Day"? Cool!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

If you're on facebook, you can listen to the first chapter of mockingbird. Audible has a page and it's on there today.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh wow, thanks for that tip! I'll definitely have to listen to that later today.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

They took it down.  They must have gotten their dates mixed up...?


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Who doesn't love a dystopian future?  Can't wait for Mockingjay, and movies are sure to follow.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

KindleMom said:


> They took it down. They must have gotten their dates mixed up...?


Shoot! I found the page and then had to leave for work and it was gone by the time I got back. Ah well, I suppose I can wait 4 more days.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

donna callea said:


> Who doesn't love a dystopian future? Can't wait for Mockingjay, and movies are sure to follow.


It's in the works! The good news is that Suzanne Collins is to be the screen writer. She will make sure the story's integrity remains intact.

http://www.mahalo.com/hunger-games-movie


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I did get a chance to listen to the chapter before it got pulled. Now I really can't wait until Tuesday. I don't think I'll be getting much done.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm getting ready to propose to Katniss.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

foreverjuly said:


> I'm getting ready to propose to Katniss.


Don't you think she has enough problems already


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Tripp said:


> It's in the works! The good news is that Suzanne Collins is to be the screen writer. She will make sure the story's integrity remains intact.
> 
> http://www.mahalo.com/hunger-games-movie


Trip,
Thanks for the link.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I have to go to a 2 or 3 hour meeting on the release day. I hope they'll understand if I bring along my Kindle (if I haven't been up all night and finished it already!).


----------



## firedawn (Feb 5, 2010)

Haha Jessica that's hilarious! I'm TERRIFIED that Amazon won't deliver it via Kindle at midnight. Has anyone else preordered new release books on Amazon before for their Kindles? Perhaps you can share your experiences with me to reassure me or shoot down my dreams of reading it at midnight?  

EDIT: Just kidding.. I just went back and read all the posts. Stupid me for asking questions before reading the whole thread!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> Don't you think she has enough problems already


Hahaha touche


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Don't you think she has enough problems already


LOL


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Midnight tonight for Mockingjay! I just finished Catching Fire. Oh, I hope that book comes to my Kindle at midnight!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2010)

Anne said:


> LOL


Is your avatar picture supposed to be of her? I'd never seen it before. It is kind of how I pictured her, very direct and unwavering.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

I have to buy this one in print because my wife won't read on the Kindle.

But I am sooooo looking forward to this one.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

We're going to a Mockingjay release party at a Borders tonight. My DD has been reading these books as they've been released - I didn't jump on the bandwagon until last year when Catching Fire came out - so it's been a long wait for her.

We're sharing my Kindle but school starts on Wed, so I'll at least get to read while she's at school if she doesn't finish tonight or tomorrow.

Maybe I should re-read Catching Fire today just to refresh my memory. A year is a long time at my age...


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

My daughter's copy should arrive today, and she is just over the moon about it. I read the first one and thought it was very well done.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

foreverjuly said:


> Is your avatar picture supposed to be of her? I'd never seen it before. It is kind of how I pictured her, very direct and unwavering.


it is supposed to be a picture of her. I found it on The Hunger games website.


----------



## Daniel W. Koch (Aug 14, 2010)

so psyched to read this book!!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Just started the first one last night so I do not want to read this thread yet but it is really good!


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

GreenThumb said:


> Midnight tonight for Mockingjay! I just finished Catching Fire. Oh, I hope that book comes to my Kindle at midnight!


It will come at midnight Pacific time. (So if you're on the East Coast like me, it will be 3am.)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I am obsessively checking my Kindle to see if Mockingjay was accidentally released early.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Did anyone see this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYC1954VJfg&feature=player_embedded

It's Suzanne Collins (the author) reading from the first chapter. I haven't watched it since it would just make me crazier to get the rest of the book, but I imagine some people could contain themselves better!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I just checked IMDB and there is a film version in the works for 2011. No cast or crew at all set. I was able to see through my iPad app that Suzanne Collins is connected, to confirm it is based on her book. 

p.s.
forgive me if this old news on this thread, I am so afraid of spoilers I have not read it yet!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

The LA Times just published their review and gave it a thumbs up, saying fans won't be disappointed. I'm too scared to read the full review though, because there are apparently spoilers. Eeeee....can you tell I'm browsing all the Hunger Games fan sites? I'm way too excited!


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Jessica Billings said:


> Did anyone see this?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYC1954VJfg&feature=player_embedded
> 
> It's Suzanne Collins (the author) reading from the first chapter. I haven't watched it since it would just make me crazier to get the rest of the book, but I imagine some people could contain themselves better!


Oooooh, thanks for this link! A tiny snippet of "Mockingjay" to tide me over a few more hours. I am counting the minutes now. I think I'm more excited for this book than I am for the K3 I should have later this week.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

GreenThumb said:


> Oooooh, thanks for this link! A tiny snippet of "Mockingjay" to tide me over a few more hours. I am counting the minutes now. I think I'm more excited for this book than I am for the K3 I should have later this week.


I know how you feel. This is the most excited I've ever been for a book. It's like Christmas. I keep checking my Kindle to see if it will possibly arrive early. A girl can hope, right?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

GreenThumb said:


> Oooooh, thanks for this link! A tiny snippet of "Mockingjay" to tide me over a few more hours. I am counting the minutes now. I think I'm more excited for this book than I am for the K3 I should have later this week.


GreenThumb, can I have your avatar? That picture is just to die for!
That being said, and back on topic, DD cannot wait for tomorrow to get the DTB. No, I won't loan her my K2!

(And, I tried to get her to read The Hunger Games for weeks. Finally her girlfriend took the book from our house home, read it, told DD about it, and the rest is history....)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Sigh... I should have gone to the release party tonight. I'm up trolling to see if it pops up on audible or Amazon... <I'm pathetic>

Haven't been able to get R to read it, even though I know she'll love it, so I have nobody but you guys to talk to you about it


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh what a tease! It popped up as available to purchase on audible, so I bought it, but now it's not showing in my library as available to download yet, No fair!


ETA: GOT it! It's downloading now. As soon as the first half is done, I'll be transferring it over to my iPhone to listen to.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:


> Did anyone see this?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYC1954VJfg&feature=player_embedded
> 
> It's Suzanne Collins (the author) reading from the first chapter. I haven't watched it since it would just make me crazier to get the rest of the book, but I imagine some people could contain themselves better!


Thanks, Jessica!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My son is home for a few days and he started reading *The Hunger Games* on my Kindle. He took it upstairs with him last night when he went to bed so here I sit...no Kindle, no *Mockingjay*. It is in my archive. I suppose I could start reading it on my PC or iPhone...

L


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Leslie said:


> My son is home for a few days and he started reading *The Hunger Games* on my Kindle. He took it upstairs with him last night when he went to bed so here I sit...no Kindle, no *Mockingjay*. It is in my archive. I suppose I could start reading it on my PC or iPhone...
> 
> L


Start reading it as soon as you can. It is great so far!


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm about 8% in, and seriously thought about calling in sick to work so I could stay home and read all day!  But I have a big project due tomorrow, so that wasn't really an option.    Hopefully, my day won't end up too crazy and I'll at least be able to read for a while at lunch!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Leslie said:


> My son is home for a few days and he started reading *The Hunger Games* on my Kindle. He took it upstairs with him last night when he went to bed so here I sit...no Kindle, no *Mockingjay*. It is in my archive. I suppose I could start reading it on my PC or iPhone...
> 
> L


I have a similar issue at my house which is why I just ordered another Kindle. I was waiting to hear what people think of the K3 but I can't imagine it not being liked. Now I have to decide on a cover or to wait for another Oberon...


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

dpinmd said:


> I'm about 8% in, and seriously thought about calling in sick to work so I could stay home and read all day! But I have a big project due tomorrow, so that wasn't really an option.  Hopefully, my day won't end up too crazy and I'll at least be able to read for a while at lunch!


I used to do that when Nintendo first came out with the Legend of Zelda. My wife likes to tell the story about leaving for work one morning while I was in front of the tube playing that game in my pj's. When she returned from work, I was still there playing that darn game. In my pj's.

I'm almost finished with Hunger Games and feel the same way about this book. Fortunately, I have the others already lined up to read next.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

Am I the only one who was disappointed this morning when I saw an email from Amazon saying something like "your order" and I thought maybe my K3 had shipped


----------



## firedawn (Feb 5, 2010)

No spoilers here, but I wasn't as enthralled by the final installment as I hoped I would be.

Spoilery post here: http://firedawn.livejournal.com/785790.html


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Just finished it. Not sure what to think yet, but I won't spoil anything.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I just finished the book, and it is my least favorite of the three.  The story kept my interest, but I found it very (almost unrelentingly) dark, and I was underwhelmed by the ending.  It will be interesting to see how others liked it.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Margaret said:


> I just finished the book, and it is my least favorite of the three. The story kept my interest, but I found it very (almost unrelentingly) dark, and I was underwhelmed by the ending. It will be interesting to see how others liked it.


That's basically how I felt. I liked the ending, actually, but most of it was just way too dark for my tastes. The mood seemed sooo different than the other two books.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> My son is home for a few days and he started reading *The Hunger Games* on my Kindle. He took it upstairs with him last night when he went to bed so here I sit...no Kindle, no *Mockingjay*. It is in my archive. I suppose I could start reading it on my PC or iPhone...


I opened the book for the first time this morning at break and found out my son had already started reading it on his iPhone. I was wondering why it was wanting to sync me when I had not even opened the book. He is getting my K2 when the K3 arrives so I guess this proves he will use it. I haven't had too much time to read today so I will have to catch up with everyone else when I get a day off on Thursday.


----------



## firedawn (Feb 5, 2010)

Margaret said:


> I just finished the book, and it is my least favorite of the three. The story kept my interest, but I found it very (almost unrelentingly) dark, and I was underwhelmed by the ending. It will be interesting to see how others liked it.


This is how I feel. The review I posted above says all. I linked to it because I didn't want to stick spoilers on this page.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

In case you're interested, I wrote a review of the first book and posted it on my blog! I'll be doing posts of the next two soon. I hope everyone's having fun with the books!

"What Makes "The Hunger Games" So Amazing?"

http://powerlessbooks.com/blog/?p=50


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

My 11 year old daughter is halfway in and loving it, but then maybe she has a bit of my taste for dark fiction


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

I just read a post from a librarian about how violent this trilogy is, and now I'm having second thoughts about reading it. How graphic is the violence? Is it a dominant theme?
http://tinyurl.com/23pjptv

L.J.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

L.J. Sellers said:


> I just read a post from a librarian about how violent this trilogy is, and now I'm having second thoughts about reading it. How graphic is the violence? Is it a dominant theme?
> http://tinyurl.com/23pjptv
> 
> L.J.


It's violent but I won't watch "Lord of the Rings" because of the violence and this series doesn't bother me nearly so much. It's more dark than violent with some interesting social commentary. There are also some great moments of hope. If you don't like the first one, you're not going to like "Catching Fire." They're very similar. I haven't read "Mockingjay" so I don't have an opinion on that one yet.

Edited to add - My 12 yr old at the time read "Hunger Games." I wouldn't allow my 8 yr old to read them. Maybe when she's 11 or 12.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

L.J. Sellers said:


> I just read a post from a librarian about how violent this trilogy is, and now I'm having second thoughts about reading it. How graphic is the violence? Is it a dominant theme?
> http://tinyurl.com/23pjptv
> 
> L.J.


I wouldn't say the violence is that graphic, but kids do die in the book and it is very dark at times. The descriptions aren't bloody or anything, but there is a lot of death and injuries in it. I'd say it's more about people's reactions to death than the deaths themselves.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I just finished *Mockingjay* and, after reading comments here and in the provided links, I think I must be the only one that really liked it. I feel that rather than three books, this was one large book and the darkness built up throughout to the conclusion in *Mockingjay*. So, the darkness did not surprise me at all.

Maybe the story has flaws that reviewers could pick at, but I base books on how it makes me feel when I turn the last page. This one rates up there with my all time favorites.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Tripp said:


> I just finished *Mockingjay* and, after reading comments here and in the provided links, I think I must be the only one that really liked it. I feel that rather than three books, this was one large book and the darkness built up throughout to the conclusion in *Mockingjay*. So, the darkness did not surprise me at all.
> 
> Maybe the story has flaws that reviewers could pick at, but I base books on how it makes me feel when I turn the last page. This one rates up there with my all time favorites.


You know, after mulling it over for a few days, I really did like the book overall. I still found it a little depressing and overwhelming at times, but I think it was a good finish to the series.


Spoiler



I was practically SOBBING by the end. >_>


 I don't know if I'll be able to read it again anytime soon because it messed with my emotions so much, but I am happy with the last book.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)

It's hard for me to look at this thread, because I'm only halfway through Catching Fire. I just ripped a copy of some Nora Roberts book out of my mom's hands, gave her The Hunger Games, and told her she'll forget she was reading something else by the end of the first chapter.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> It's hard for me to look at this thread, because I'm only halfway through Catching Fire. I just ripped a copy of some Nora Roberts book out of my mom's hands, gave her The Hunger Games, and told her she'll forget she was reading something else by the end of the first chapter.


I stayed away from this as much as I could until I finished because I was afraid of unintended spoilers, so I understand. And I am probably closer to your mom's age than yours and while I like Nora Roberts, your mom will thank you. This series is much better.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Jessica Billings said:


> You know, after mulling it over for a few days, I really did like the book overall. I still found it a little depressing and overwhelming at times, but I think it was a good finish to the series.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Maybe when you are able to read it again, sometime in the distant future  you will be able to see it differently and get something new from it. I think it has a lot of layers and now that you know where it goes, you will see it from a different perspective...IMO. And I second your emotion in your spoiler.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I finished Mockingjay last night. I've avoided this thread for the past few days while I tried to find time to read. 
I loved that this book was darker. For once, I felt the level of darkness was appropriate to the story taking place and what Katniss was going through. I get so frustrated by books where a major event doesn't seem to affect the hero like it should.



Spoiler



I missed having new creatures introduced, and there were very few new characters. Im not all that comfortable with the treatment of Katniss' mom, i never was. And i wish Gale's character development was a bit more complete in the last book.


 I admit I didn't think it was going to be possible to cover the entire war in one book, but I thought it was very well done. I very much enjoyed the book, it completes the series nicely. This series is a fave, for sure!


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

This thread has gotten tough because of everyone being in different places and the spoiler danger! I know I have been reading very carefully, and not rolling over any black boxes!

I just finished Mockingjay last night


Spoiler



and I have to say I think the first book was the strongest. The third book was definitely darker which was okay to a certain point, but I just didn't get a real feeling of hope by the end. I thought the ending actually felt a bit rushed and the way of dealing with the huge Gale/Peeta question a total cop-out. I didn't like the way the whole rebellion was wrapped up with very little discussion about the way that this new society was really going to be able to function. The epilogue where everything is good just seemed too easy. I didn't hate the book by any stretch but I was a bit disappointed in it as a wrap up. I am still ranking the first book though as one of my better reads of the year and would highly recommend it to someone as a stand alone book.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

I just finished the book.
Not 100% sure on how i liked the end, but I think i'm mostly pleased with how it turned out. I like that Katniss is such a multi-dimensional character. 


Spoiler



I didn't like how the war ended so abruptly. I did enjoy Katniss shooting Coin though I really didn't like that character. I think they went for the more "unexpected ending" with Peeta and Katniss having kids. I felt that the lack of Gale in the end though really was disappointing.


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

I was assigned The Hunger Games in last month's Quasi-Official Book Club thread here on KB. Thankfully I then sold some stuff here and got paid with Amazon gift cards, so got the last two books of the trilogy. I loaned my Kindle to my Mom so I had to read Catching Fire and Mockingjay on my iPhone. It wasn't terribly comfortable, but the books were so good I couldn't help it.  My family is also very addicted to this series, but I'm the first to finish so I can't really talk about the last book with anyone yet.

I really, really loved this trilogy.


Spoiler



There were some things I would have liked to learn more about, such as the history of Panem and as someone already mentioned above, how the country will function now that the revolution was successful. But I understand that authors have to place limits on their scope otherwise they could be writing forever!





Spoiler



I don't recall ever shedding actual tears while reading a book, but I did it twice here. In the first book when that little silver parachute dropped down with the bread from Rue's district after she died, then at the very end of Mockingjay when Prim's cat came back home.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm in the camp that loved the last book, even though it was terribly dark.



Spoiler



I was actually sobbing/whimpering at the screen where the parachute bombs drop on the children. And then she spots Prim just before the next wave of bombs go off... I was also a mess when Peeta plants the primroses and when the cat comes back, like MINImum.



I'm really glad I read the series, hubby is reading it now, and I keep recommending it to everyone I know that reads.


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm another who stopped reading this thread until I finished the book.  Not because of accidental spoilers, though.  I just didn't want to know how many people were unhappy with the final book.  Wanted to judge it without being swayed.  I loved this series to bits.  I'm not even sure how long I'll be able to hold off before starting it all over again (not like I don't have a ton of unread books to get to  ).  I thought Mockingjay was pretty much a perfect ending.  After all, we're dealing with a very dark subject right from the series beginning.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

I finally just finished it -- normally, I would have ripped through it in a day or two, but work and "life" got in the way! Overall, I liked it. I agree with Tripp that the darkness seems to "build" from the first book through the end of this one, so I found the darkness in this one expected and "realistic;" it seemed like a natural progression to me. That said,


Spoiler



I still haven't decided what I think about the ending. I agree with drenfrow that the ending seemed a bit rushed and the resolution of the Gale/Peeta decision seemed like a cop-out. I also _really_ didn't like the fact that Katniss voted to hold one final Hunger Games with the children of the Capitol. That didn't "ring true" to me as something the Katniss _I_ "knew" would have done -- even in light of her pain over Prim's death. I also don't know that the Peeta I "knew" could have forgiven her for that vote, although Gale would have not only forgiven her, but understood why she voted that way. I'll have to keep thinking about it (and discussing with all of you!) to sort out my feelings about the ending,


 and I also look forward to re-reading the whole series at some point.


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

dpinmd said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I also _really_ didn't like the fact that Katniss voted to hold one final Hunger Games with the children of the Capitol.





Spoiler



I think at that point she knew what she was going to do (assassinate Coin) so I don't think her vote really mattered to her at that point. She probably realized that if this new president was actually willing to host another Games, then she was no different than the last president, and that even if the Victors voted against the new Games, Coin would have come up with something else just as horrific some time in the future. So Katniss just went along with the idea knowing she would take Coin out as soon as she could.



At least that's how I interpreted it.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm with MINImum on the


Spoiler



assassination of Coin being planned by Katniss


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

Exactly, MIMImum. I also figured


Spoiler



she wanted to appear as a supporter of the new regime - still being the Mockingjay - so she could be sure of being in the right place at the right time to take out Coin. Voting "no" on the games issue could have meant she would be viewed as untrustworthy and kept away from the action, making her unable to get to Coin. I never, ever thought she seriously wanted another Hunger Games. Katniss played the "game" pretty well right from the beginning.


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

Silver, that's an excellent point.


Spoiler



Just go with the flow and then bam! the arrow gets aimed at Coin instead of (the already dying) Snow. Also, I forgot about the bomb against the children in the courtyard. I was a little fuzzy on whether Coin really ordered it, but I think she must have and I think Katniss thought so too. That alone would have made Coin a target for the arrow.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Silver said:


> Exactly, MIMImum. I also figured
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That's an interesting interpretation. I never thought of it that way.


Spoiler



I also thought it seemed completely out of character and made her no better than the people of the Capitol. But given that we are privy to Katniss's thoughts the entire time, wouldn't we have known if this is what she was thinking?



And who else thinks we should have started a new spoiler thread? We're out of control with the black boxes!


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

drenfrow said:


> That's an interesting interpretation. I never thought of it that way.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Now I need to go back and re-read that part because


Spoiler



I thought I remembered there being another point _after_ the voting scene, where Katniss decided what she was going to do. Meaning that when she cast her vote, she did not yet have a plan to make the vote meaningless.


 I'll try to read back through that part this evening and report back, unless someone beats me to it!!

I was thinking the same thing about starting a new spoiler thread, so we can dispense with the black boxes. Who wants to start it?


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

drenfrow said:


> That's an interesting interpretation. I never thought of it that way.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I never thought of it that way, but I definitely agree!


Spoiler



It seemed so totally out of character that I thought that she MUST be up to something, but then I forgot about it in the wake of all the other surprising events. I'm glad we didn't hear her thoughts on that one though, because it made the assassination so much more surprising. Looking back at it now though, it seems like she was hinting at something when she said, "This is the moment then. When we found out exactly just how alike we are, and _how much he truly understands me._" (in regards to Haymitch) I was surprised that Haymitch agreed, but they are always on the same wavelength and maybe he knew she was up to something. Also the fact that she seem so repulsed by the idea and then "weighs her options carefully and thinks everything through." Then she votes yes, for Prim. For Prim? What does Prim have to do with the new Hunger Games? I think she's hinting to Haymitch there, that she's going to kill Coin. I could be reading too much into it, though. I think I do need to read through the book again. 

Was anyone else surprised that Cinna and Madge were really dead? Because no one confirmed they were dead (it was just "what their sources thought had happened", I think), I kept expecting them to pop back up somewhere! Ah well, Cinna lived on in his own way and Madge had played her part.


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

drenfrow said:


> And who else thinks we should have started a new spoiler thread? We're out of control with the black boxes!


I just showed the last page of this thread to hubby. Looks like some Top Secret government document. Very funny.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Was anyone else surprised that Cinna and Madge were really dead? Because no one confirmed they were dead (it was just "what their sources thought had happened", I think), I kept expecting them to pop back up somewhere! Ah well, Cinna lived on in his own way and Madge had played her part.





Spoiler



I was totally waiting for Cinna to show up. What a great character.


----------



## MoyJoy (Aug 24, 2010)

drenfrow said:


> That's an interesting interpretation. I never thought of it that way.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


YES PLEASE!!!!

here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,34393.0.html


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I just finished Catching Fire Wow now I know why everyone could not wait for Mocking Jay to come out.


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

I agree with Jessica, absolutely.


Spoiler



Katniss saying it was "for Prim" was code to Haymitch. She wasn't really FOR another Hunger Games. Voting for them was the first step in getting rid of them. The two of them could always communicate in ways no one else could.


Fascinating story--gorier than I anticipated, but a serious emotional roller coaster.


----------

